# New Horse Forum Intro



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

welcome


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to HF! :wave:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome! My memories of this world start at about 1963. (born in 58)


Are you still riding? photos?


How did you find us?


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Welcome! Feel free to tell us about your horse(s), including pics, and current horse activities or adventures. I’d also invite u to generally explore the Forum if u haven’t already done so, there are lots of good threads on a wide variety of topics. 

Fay


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow, what a wide variety of experience. Welcome! I'm looking forward to reading your take on things.


----------



## Dennis Williams (Jan 17, 2020)

tinyliny said:


> Welcome! My memories of this world start at about 1963. (born in 58)
> 
> 
> Are you still riding? photos?
> ...


I stopped riding 2 years ago due to a hip replacement. Tried riding with my team mates but one of my team mates fell during a group ride and was seriously hurt. The thought of me being thrown having just had surgery and the potential for more serious injury forced my decision to retire from riding. I will try to post photos soon.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Welcome to the HF. Glad to have you. Looking forward to hearing about your Cavalry trailing and exploits.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

Sounds like you have a lot of experience as a horseman! I'm excited to have you join the community and look forward to your advice.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

Welcome! Also excited to have another knowledgeable horse expert here! Have you considered getting into a driving discipline? I always figured when I got too infirm to ride I'd buy a buggy.


----------



## Equestrian Girl 3000 (Oct 19, 2019)

Welcome! You have a lot of riding experience, I'm excited to hear from you! I have a lot of practical book knowledge but I'm working on learning to ride and work with horses in person. I'm sure I can learn something from you


----------

